# Houma LA 2bdrm Furnished Apartment



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

We leased a gated 2bdrm furnished apartment with boat/trailer parking in Houma, LA. We recently moved to nearby Theriot, LA.

So the Houma place is available for daily rent, minimum 3-days at $250 per day, beginning the last week of November until our lease is up at the end of April 2023. Of course if you want to rent for a few weeks or a month we can adjust the price.

Winter is upon us and that means monster reds in the Louisiana marsh. This location gives you access to boat ramps on the Intercostal and more importantly numerous bayous that receive little fishing pressure.

PM me if you are interested. Thanks.


----------

